# Horse rescue quotes



## horsehelp (Dec 25, 2013)

Hi everyone! I was wondering if anyone had any short and fun rescue horse quotes. They will be put on t-shirts and all the profit will go to rescues!


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

my name is NOT Alpo 

A human being found me, Now I am saved.

My girl loves me (girl man boy woman lady , gent )

i got lucky . theres many more where i came from


----------

